# Dns



## Simon123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, when the man who built my site does any radical changes to my site I'm unable to load the site on my laptop or my desktop at home. I could load it from work today. He's told me to clear my DNS, which I've done. The CMD says C:\Windows/system32 never C:\ like it says on so many websites to clear the DNS. Then I paste ipconfig /flushdns

I'm not sure what else I can try. Any ideas please?

Si


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dns and welcome to TSF :wave:

Unfortunately, you've posted this in the wrong bit of TSF :wink: You need the '*Microsoft Support*' depending on what your operating system is, whereas here, we can tell you how to hammer a screw in :grin:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

doesn't matter what the c prompt says if the command completes successfully you are just fine.


----------

